# returning unwanted goods



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

guys what's the law on this. i bought a diesel wallet yesterday in town from a shop i use often got home and noticed it wasn't what i really wanted was a rushed decision. i went back today with it as i got it boxed in the bag with receipt etc. wanted a refund i got told no refund only a credit of the value. 

is that legal.

there was a small notice i saw today but didn't pay much attention as never had problems before


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I think, and I maybe wrong, that unless it's faulty/not-fit for purpose they're not legally obliged to do anything. Even store credit is a gesture of goodwill, even though most retailers are a bit lenient with it

EDIT:
http://www.yourlegalrights.co.uk/consumer/shoppers-rights


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

M1pui is correct. 

Most shops are fine with returns but they don't have any legal obligation. 

The shop probably can't afford to lose money but it will make you think twice about going back.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

fair enough cheers guys. ill just sell the vouchers on. i wont shop there again as i dont think its a.good way to do business


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I understand your annoyance but you have to look at it from the retailers point of view. Technically the wallet is now 2nd hand so shouldn't be resold as a new item.

Is it a chain/department store or a independent retailer.

EDIT:
I bought a camera from Argos, paid full price but the assistant didn't even get it in the bag before I told him I didn't want it. Assistant said it was an ex-display and the only one they had left in stock. The box seals & factory sticker covering the screen had been removed. I didn't want a "used" item, especially not at full/new price


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

m1pui said:


> I understand your annoyance but you have to look at it from the retailers point of view. Technically the wallet is now 2nd hand so shouldn't be resold as a new item.
> 
> Is it a chain/department store or a independent retailer.


Independent retailer.

O well lesson learnt,


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's a bit harsher if it's an independent. At least a chain store can return to central stock and let it be resold at an outlet, etc. Indy's don't really have that luxury.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

you got a link to the wallet and i'll see if i like it??


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> you got a link to the wallet and i'll see if i like it??


Ive taken it back now and have got vochers instead


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive taken it back now and have got vochers instead


my bad,should of seen that :wall: what shop was it incase i buy from them??


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

As mentioned you are not entitled to a refund unless faulty.

I work for a shoe & clothing retailer (i'm in the office though), and the abuse & attitude some customers give the staff when they are told no refunds when they try to return their purchase is awful - and sometimes threatening!!!
They assume that if a customer isn't told at the time of purchase that there's no refunds that they should give one, or that they didn't notice the refund policy sign that's by the till!!!

If you don't know what the refund/exchange policy is, ask! Don't assume! - Sorry not aimed at you, i'm just ranting generally, lol!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

kh904 - have you got a discount code


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> kh904 - have you got a discount code


:lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Tips said:


> kh904 - have you got a discount code


Unfortunately not - it's only a small independent with few branches (i get a clothing & shoe allowance each month though  )


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

mail order is the way to go, they have to take it back .... we have had someone send back a product today for an exchange .... however they didn't actually buy it from us - it was a family member, and they purchased it just over a year ago ..... you should see the state of some of the products that come back.

Personally i feel the shop should have taken it back, it was less than 24hours and it would have been good customer service, if it had been used or was damaged i could understand it. If you buy mail order you have 7 days, it may kill off the high street but as a consumer you do have more rights.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

They're under no obligation to take it back, giving you vouchers is already in excess of the legal minimum. It was an agreement you were both free and happy to enter....then you decided against it - no fault of the retailer.

Try specing a brand new BMW, they manufacture it and deliver it to you.....you drive it home and decide you don't want it.....do you think you should be able to return it and get a full refund.


----------

